

Where to submit your startup? - loopr

I have launched my first start up ever, Poucher (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;poucherapp.com) and I can say among all the things I have tried Hacker News, even though without a single comment, helped a lot with the traffic.<p>Here comes my question though and I&#x27;m sure many people like me tried to figure out the answer. Assuming that you&#x27;ve just launched your startup, weekend project or hobby how would you get it heard?<p>Which site would you submit your startup that takes less than 10 minutes. The reason why I am pointing out the 10 minutes is because most sites require 48 hours to review your project.
======
skram
You might look into betalist.com, [http://momb.socio-
kybernetics.net/](http://momb.socio-kybernetics.net/), and relevant reddits.
Reaching out and interacting with relevant people over Twitter sounds like a
good idea too.

------
benologist
You should submit it to sites that are directly relevant to your customers.
Don't confuse "traffic" for "good traffic".

~~~
loopr
Thanks a lot for the comment. That really makes sense. If you have reviewed
the site, would you recommend a few that you find relevant?

~~~
benologist
Places where restaurant and food aficionados hang out? I don't know where that
is but there will be communities devoted to them. Also foodie blogs. Maybe
gourmet recipe sites.

Less good sources of traffic would be app review sites, maybe lifestyle sites,
where the traffic will still be well targeted.

